# Who's prepared to show their IAPLC entry for 2012?



## Mark Evans (24 May 2012)

Who's prepared to show their IAPLC entry for 2012?...i'm itching to.


----------



## Ady34 (24 May 2012)

scratch the itch Mark....go on


----------



## Mark Evans (24 May 2012)

I'm itching from all of the morphine I'm on   seriously.


----------



## Aquadream (24 May 2012)

I am itchy about it to. So who's gona start scratching first? Who's the brave man here?


----------



## Mark Evans (24 May 2012)

Do it aquadream   I dare you


----------



## Stu Worrall (24 May 2012)

do it, do it, do it!


----------



## Aquadream (24 May 2012)

Yea. Look. Now I'll do it. 
Actually some of us will get brave just around the end of July I think.


----------



## George Farmer (24 May 2012)

Mine is in the latest PFK, although they've cropped the FTS for the double page spread.


----------



## Ian Holdich (24 May 2012)

i want to but can't just in case they come and get me!


ps itching is a side effect of morphine.


----------

